# Chick temperature



## Koux33 (Mar 9, 2017)

My 3 chicks are about 3 weeks old. We live in Arizona, right now the weather stays about 80-90 degrees during most of the day, and down to 60's at night. Is it safe to move them outside during the day? It seems so silly to have them in the house where we have it air conditioned to 76, then putting a heat lamp on, when the temperature outside is more than warm enough. I would put their wire cage brooder up on a table under our covered porch during the day, then bring them inside in the evenings when the temps start to drop. Is there any reason I shouldn't do this? Is there a danger of them getting TOO hot at this age?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Chicks temp regulators don't work very well when they are young. That said, I'd put them out. Watch to see how they behave. If they're panting then it's too warm and should be provided a way to cool off.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

Generally, the temperature is 95 the first week of life, then it is decreased 5 degrees each week. Chicks should have brood space big enough to move away from heat if desired. Spring chicks are ready to go outside at 5-6 weeks, or when they have feathers replace their chick fluff.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I let them show me by putting the heat on one end of the brooder, and where they decide to sleep. But until they are at least 4+ weeks old, I think it's hard to deal with the fluctuations of outside temp.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm the same.The chicks stay in for at least 6 weeks when the heat light comes down.Then they go out for the day if it's warm enough but I bring them back in at sunset.The nights are cold until at least June.


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

Next week they won't need one


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

Mine are inside for a week or two then they go outside


----------



## chickenlover11668 (May 9, 2017)

I keep mine in for 8 weeks because at 4 weeks they r too small.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Depending on the time of the year mine go out at 2 weeks then out during the day and up at night until 4 to 6 weeks.


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

Mine are outside at a week old in a bib black tub with a top and a red bulb heat lamp


----------

